# Collector's corner: Bohuslav Martinů Symphony No. 1



## Kiki (Aug 15, 2018)

How do you like this symphony? A commission from Koussevitzky in memory of his late wife, some claimed that the Largo is funeral music written for her. For me, it contains stuff that dreams are made of. The syncopating rhythms and the shattering cords on the piano are fantastic.

I've made a list of commercial recordings that I know of. Is there any missing? What are your favourite recordings?

*Bohuslav Martinů Symphony No. 1*


ConductorOrchestraRecorded inLabelKarel AnčerlCzech Philharmonic Orchestra1963 Live [SUP](1)[/SUP]MultisonicJiří BělohlávekCzech Philharmonic Orchestra1990ChandosJiří Bělohlávek ●BBC Symphony Orchestra2009 LiveOnyxJiří BělohlávekCzech Philharmonic Orchestra2016 LiveSupraphonArthur Fagen ●National Symphony Orchestra of Ukraine1995NaxosClaus Peter FlorBerliner Sinfonie-Orchester1989RCANeeme Järvi ●Bamberger Symphoniker1987BISCornelius Meister ●ORF Radio-Symphonieorchester Wien2011-2017 LiveCapriccioVáclav Neumann ●Czech Philharmonic Orchestra1977SupraphonBryden Thomson ●Royal Scottish National Orchestra1990ChandosVladimir Válek ●Prague Radio Symphony Orchestra2008SupraphonWalter WellerNational Orchestra of Belgium2011Fuga Libera

●Part of a complete cycle.[SUP](1)[/SUP]Multisonic's booklet stated that the recording was made between 1962 & 1966. I found the 1963 date on the internet. Is it accurate?


----------



## CnC Bartok (Jun 5, 2017)

The Multisonic has Published 1963 Czech Radio. Closest one can get to a recording date!

I've got all of the above, except Weller. I do not know any others, so it's possible you're complete there!!

My favourite is probably Belohlavek on Chandos, but the Ancerl is very special too.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

I have the Bamberger, and BBC. Would like to hear the Ancerl, and Thomson. The last time I listened to Martinu's symphonies I preferred 5&6. Will have to revisit them.


----------



## Heck148 (Oct 27, 2016)

I have Neumann/CzPO, which I like alot, part of complete Msrtinu Syms set....I have a tape version of Flor/BerlinSO somewhere, which is awful, as i recall...a mushy, indistinguishable mess...forget it...


----------



## Enthusiast (Mar 5, 2016)

I know five of them and don't know of any that you have not listed. The Ancerl is a special one for me and two of the Belohlaveks (the BBC one and the one coupled with the double concerto) are both very good. Neumann is also good and Jarvi is OK.


----------



## Kiki (Aug 15, 2018)

CnC Bartok said:


> The Multisonic has Published 1963 Czech Radio. Closest one can get to a recording date!
> 
> I've got all of the above, except Weller. I do not know any others, so it's possible you're complete there!!
> 
> My favourite is probably Belohlavek on Chandos, but the Ancerl is very special too.


That's very observant of you!

I looked at the printed side of the two Multisonic CDs,
CD1 contains #1 & #3 (1st mvt) and (P) 1963 & 1966; 
CD2 contains #3 (2nd/3rds) & #5 and (P) 1966 & 1962.

It's not difficult to deduce that #1 was recorded in 1963, #3 1966 and #5 1962.

The booklet stated that they were recorded between 1962-1966. This is consistent with the above deduction.

Another mystery solved! Thanks!

--

Weller's #1 is quicker than most in the Scherzo & the Finale; but is slower than most in the Moderato and the Largo. Timings don't often tell how it sounds like. Apart the Scherzo that sounds a little bit rushed, the other movements are pretty well judged in how they are played.

The Ančerl is precious. The Bělohlávek (Supraphon) is the one that I listen to a lot recently. Apart from the Fagen which sounds a bit pedestrian in comparison, all the others have something interesting to give.


----------



## Kiki (Aug 15, 2018)

BTW the Frankfurt Radio Symphony has also released a live Martinů #1 on their youtube channcel "hr-Sinfonieorchester" conducted by their young principal conductor Andrés Orozco-Estrada. (There is also a Martinů #4.)

Not commercially available though, as I understand.


----------



## Kiki (Aug 15, 2018)

Heck148 said:


> I have Neumann/CzPO, which I like alot, part of complete Msrtinu Syms set....I have a tape version of Flor/BerlinSO somewhere, which is awful, as i recall...a mushy, indistinguishable mess...forget it...


"... mushy, indistinguishable mess".... that strikes a chord! :lol: I had my first Flor 5&6 on music cassette. I was living away from home and only had a mini hi-fi with me. That made it sound extra mushy. Always reminded me of mushy peas poured over deep fried chips... Later in life I did buy the CDs of 1&2 and 5&6, and back at home with a decent hi-fi, it was better but I often thought the recording was the culprit, masking these otherwise excellent performances... Into the new century when I could afford a more-than-decent hi-fi, I began to appreciate more the neutral and non-sensational recording. It's still not something that I'd call a good recording, but at least it is not overly loud, compressed or boosted like some modern recordings, and with a hi-fi set up that has got good definition and with the volume knob turned up, it began to sound pretty decent. 

I do like Flor's Martinů, especially No. 5, and especially that light fluffiness in the Larghetto. Might not be your cup of tea though.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Now Playing:

*Neeme Järvi ● Bamberger Symphoniker 1987 BIS*

Mine is actually the re-issued set on Brilliant. Love the sound of this symphony right from the whirling sounds of the opening.


----------

